# Nemox lux vs iberital MC5 vsazzer MINI



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all I've just purchased a La Pavoni and am in the process of looking for a grinder. I can get a Nemox Lux which is basically a Iberital MC2, the Grinder has upgraded steples adjustment and very little use or a commercial MC5 it has been used in a shop for a year.

The grinder is going to get light use maybe a shot a day and a couple at weekend. I would prefer the Lux, in my head the steples grinder would be an advantage and would make dialing in easier. It also looks better to keep her indoors happy.

The third option would be wait and try and get a used mazzer mini however this option is twice the price of either of the other two.

My question is this, would the Lux be good enough to start with ?

Is the Mazzer worth twice the price of the MC5 and nearly 3 times the Lux ?

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know about the MC5 but a vanilla MC2 is stepless but is s right PITA! I chopped mine in for a Mazzer Mini as soon as I could. But then I got fed up of doser faff so I got a 65E, although of course each change was an upgrade and a different budget league. I didn't miss the MC2 and the Mini felt really solid by comparison. The MC2 is plasticky/tinny, noisy and inconsistent, but takes an age to dial in with the worm screw. I'd say get the Mazzer out of your list. More knowledgeable folks may have other suggestions.


----------

